

Windows Phone 7 Series Features Video - Dauntless
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IOTrqlz4jo

======
Dauntless
I'll be honest it looks like Facebook OS for phones :) Not bad, not bad at
all. Still though, imho, Microsoft will lose most of the old Windows Mobile
fans and users and will start from scratch with this one.

